# October 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Please note: *We've decided to allow more than one vote per person. This multiple choice poll lets you select more than one photo you think should deserve to win. 



AlanK








amyandaustin








Bob-N-Tash








catamount








Dallas Gold








Debles








donnaj03








Emma&Tilly








Finn's Fan








fostermom








FranH








GoldenLover84








Gwen








Heidi36oh








Hoover's Momma








Hudson








Jackson'sMom








Jazz & Jules








Ljilly28








LOVEisGOLDEN








moverking








OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden








paula bedard








Riley's Mom








Ronna








rradovitch








SimTek








sox49erfan








SunGold








Sunny Delight








THE HONEY WOLVES








tobelevski








TriplePinesFarm








Joe


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

man it s a hard decision!!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

So many amazing photos to choose from!!!! Glad I don't have to narrow it down to one! :agree:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pictures... since i'm so bad at making decisions i naturally had to choose a handful


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Another tough month.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Nice pictures... since i'm so bad at making decisions i naturally had to choose a handful


 
Awwww! So sweet Layla and Aubrey!!! :smooch: You should have entered! :agree: I'd love to see my girls on a calendar and I could see their sweet faces all month long!!  You are doing a great job. Love, love, love the slogan at the bottom! You go girls!!! arty2: :nchuck:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. Maybe I will enter now... gotta start sorting through all those pics I take of my babies.  I do have one for November (election month)...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

The Hooch said:


> Another tough month.


 Ya got that right Hooch seems like it always is... too many good looking Golden's!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thank you so much. Maybe I will enter now... gotta start sorting through all those pics I take of my babies.  I do have one for November (election month)...


 
Hey, hey, I think I know the pics you are talking about!! Too cute!! You do a great job with pics of the girls! :wavey:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Puppy Zoo said:


> Hey, hey, I think I know the pics you are talking about!! Too cute!! You do a great job with pics of the girls! :wavey:


yep! i think i sent you those pics. i will probably submit one next month.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So hard to choose from the gorgeous array of golden photos!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm ticked because I voted before I read that you could vote for more than one! Now it says I have already voted and won't let me go back and vote for more.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

What great pictures, glad we get to choose more than one !


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

This is tough, I mean REALLY tough to choose....they're all so good!!
Glad we can now choose more than one.

~Jackie


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hailey And Frog*

Hailey playing with a frog this week

Chance's Mom


----------

